# Judge NOT



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

The Christian Bible is Gods INSPIRED word for mankind, and as such has many different interpretations depending on SPIRITUAL revelation to those whom God will save. The is plenty of EXACT meaning in the Bible, just as there are MYSTERIES to ponder over. Over time from what is widely accepted as OUR book, disagreements have developed, which led Martin Luther to depart from the Roman Church, Greek Orthodox to separate from the Roman Church, and at least Fifty different offshoots of Protestant Denominations -

Who of these worshipers will stand before God and be admitted to his kingdom? I don't know nor can I JUDGE with certainty, except for my own condition.

The faithful should be warned about false teachers. One such *danger* can be discerned which is concealed behind a mask of virtue. There are many Christian people who become uncomfortable with religious disagreement/intellectual confusion among men, whereby in their zeal for salvation for all, are urged by a desire to do away with barriers that divide good and honest men; these do advocate for "its all good" - accordingly they would set aside the questions/confusion which divide Christianity, they aim not only at joining forces to repel the attack of anti-christs, but also at reconciling things opposed to one another in the field of dogma.

What is really important? THIS

Call upon Jesus name and you SHALL be saved -

I know what I BELIEVE and what has been REVEALED to me and what I will be held ACCOUNTABLE for.

I can and do tell others the Good News for man - however what the Spirit has revealed to me probably does not fit with a lot of what passes for RELIGION today -

I am not to judge others beliefs, but by patient example present what Christ dwelling in me is about.

Lord teach us how to be Christ-ians -


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

http://www.gotquestions.org/do-not-judge.html


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

fishingcacher said:


> http://www.gotquestions.org/do-not-judge.html


Amen.


----------



## Jiggin Junkie (Mar 12, 2011)

*Judge Not Lest Ye Be Judged!*

*By: John Duncan*
*The most misquoted verse in the Bible is probably Matthew 7:1*, "Judge not that ye be not judged." We hear this verse multiple times a day. At Troy State University in Alabama, a professor we met even said that it was one of the Ten Commandments. Too often we have heard sincere, misinformed Christians and unbelievers alike say, "I donâ€™t want to judge anybody, but..." Ironically, the one who screams "judge not" is often the one passing judgment on you!

Letâ€™s See What the Bible Really Says About Judging:

"The mouth of the righteous speaketh wisdom, and his tongue talketh of judgment." (Psa 37:30)

"With my lips have I declared all the judgments of thy mouth." (Psa 119:13)

"Open thy mouth, judge righteously, and plead the cause of the poor and needy." (Prov 31:9)

Jesus commended Simon, "Thou hast rightly judged." (Luke 7:43)

"Now, thou son of man, wilt thou judge, wilt thou judge the bloody city? yea, thou shalt show her all her abominations." (Ezek 22:2)

"But he that is spiritual judgeth all things, yet he himself is judged of no man." (1 Cor 2:15)

"Do ye not know that the saints shall judge the world? and if the world shall be judged by you, are ye unworthy to judge the smallest matters?" (1 Cor 6:2)

"Know ye not that we shall judge angels? how much more things that pertain to this life?" (1 Cor 6:3)

There are many other passages and verses in the Bible about judging. While God is our ultimate Judge, He has also commanded us to judge according to the Word of God.

According to the Websterâ€™s Dictionary, to judge means "to discern, to distinguish, to form an opinion, to compare facts or ideas, and perceive their agreement or disagreement, and thus to distinguish truth from falsehood." Therefore, when you say that your neighbor is a "good person," you are passing a judgment (forming an opinion) just as much as when you say that the thief is a "bad person."

*If there were no judgment...*

All the prisons would be empty and thieves, serial killers, drug dealers, rapists, and murderers would be loose in your neighborhood.

You could not discipline your children and teach them not to steal, lie, do drugs, or give in to peer pressure.

School could not be mandated (by parents or govt) but if children did attend, they could not be evaluated as to their progress. Everyone should graduate regardless of their advance. Students could not be graded or disciplined.

You could not judge any false doctrine and would have to allow it to be taught from your churchâ€™s pulpit ("discerning" is the same thing as "judging").

You should leave your children with anyone who said was qualified to be a baby-sitter. You should not bother to check his/her background. Later, you should not be upset if this baby-sitter turned out to be a child-molester, because "thou shalt not judge."

You should marry anyone that asked. You shouldnâ€™t worry about his/her character or beliefs. What if he beats you up? What if she runs around on you? You shouldnâ€™t get so mad because "thou shalt not judge."

Hopefully you can see the folly of such silly doctrine by now. The devil has been successful to push the church further and further into a corner, while everyone else comes out of the closet with their sins. Most often, those who tell you "not to judge" them do so because they are either hiding something or want to continue doing it without reaping negative effects for it. In the campuses where we have been, students say that we shouldnâ€™t judge (form an opinion of) fornicators, drunkards, liars, homosexuals, or the like. However, they fail to realize that sin harms them and their neighbors. A caring, loving Christian will judge all situations according to the Word of God and call sinners to repentance.

The church has become intimidated by the opinions of the world as they scream, "You religious bigots, hatemongers, and intolerant people (which are judgments in themselves), do not judge me!" However, God clearly commands us to judge so we wonâ€™t be deceived. Why would the command to judge be so vehemently attacked in society? Obviously, if the church stops judging and using our common sense, we will no longer be able to distinguish good from evil, we will buy into the politically correct idea of moral relativism (whatâ€™s good for you may not be good for me), and we will bow down to the devilâ€™s wishes to deceive us, our family, and our friends.

Even more disturbing is to see church leadership saying, "do not judge." Many pastors lead their sheep astray and keep them under their manipulative control by telling them that they have a "critical spirit," they are "prideful," or "judgemental," while all they are trying to do is to discern the truth. If you find yourself in such a church, FLEE for your (spiritual) life!

Now letâ€™s take a look at the famous verse that is so misquoted today and put it in its PROPER context. If we are intellectually honest when looking at this passage, we will find that it is actually teaching us to judge, not to refrain from judging! We have inserted a few comments in brackets.

Mat 7:1-5 "Judge not, that ye be not judged [do not judge others if you do not want to be judged by others; everyone will be judged by God]. For with what judgment ye judge, ye shall be judged: and with what measure ye mete, it shall be measured to you again [if you judge others, they will judge you by the same measures]. And why beholdest thou the mote that is in thy brother's eye, but considerest not the beam that is in thine own eye? Or how wilt thou say to thy brother, Let me pull out the mote out of thine eye; and, behold, a beam is in thine own eye [how can you judge someone when you are guilty of the sin yourself]? Thou hypocrite [this is the audience in the context; a hypocrite is one who is not living what he is preaching], first cast out the beam out of thine own eye [FIRST judge yourself and get your own life cleaned up]; and then shalt thou see clearly to cast out the mote out of thy brother's eye [THEN after you get your life straight, you will be able to discern clearly and you are commanded to help clean your brotherâ€™s eye!].

*Other misquoted Scriptures:*

Romans 14:3-10. This is about dietary preferences, things that are not essential to salvation.

Romans 2:1-3. We have the same scenario of Mat. 7. We should not judge others if we are guilty of the same things. We must first clean up our own lives through repentance and faith, then we are qualified to judge others.

James 4:11 says that we are not to speak evil of other "brethren" -- those who are obediently doing the will of God (Mat 12:50). This does not apply to those living in willful sin.

*How Are We to Judge?*

1. We are to judge righteously. Jesus commands in John 7:24, "Judge not according to the appearance, but judge righteous judgment."

Judge by the Word of God and Its principles, not by someoneâ€™s skin color, whether they are tall or short (inherited physical traits), etc.

2. We are to judge without hypocrisy. "And thinkest thou this, O man, that judgest them which do such things, and doest the same, that thou shalt escape the judgment of God?" (Rom 2:3)

Judge yourself first to see if you are guilty of that sin. Live what you preach. Only after you get your life cleaned up by turning from your sins and receiving pardon through repentance and faith in Jesus (i.e. you get saved) you can go and help others to be saved too.

http://www.cfirecm.com/QandA/Judge%20Not%20Lest%20Ye%20Be%20Judged.htm


----------



## Jiggin Junkie (Mar 12, 2011)

*Judge Not, Lest Ye Be Judged*



_"JUDGE NOT, LEST YE BE JUDGED" is often quoted by THE HYPOCRITES to those who PUBLICLY OPPOSE SIN._
Let's look at the passage in its context:
MATTHEW 7:1-5:
"Judge not, that ye be not judged. For with what judgment ye judge, ye shall be judged: and with what measure ye mete, it shall be measured to you again. And why beholdest thou the mote that is in thy brother's eye, but considerest not the beam that is in thine own eye? Or how wilt thou say to thy brother, Let me pull the mote out of thine eye; and behold, a beam is in thine own eye? Thou hypocrite, first cast out the beam out of thine own eye; and then shalt thou see clearly to cast the mote out of thy brother's eye."
Clearly, it is hypocritical judgment that this Scripture condemns. (Look at verse 6, and 13-15 to see that Christ actually instructs them to make judgments!) A hypocritical judgment is judging something for something of which you are also guilty - LIKE TELLING ME NOT TO JUDGE WHEN YOU ARE JUDGING ME! This passage means the opposite of what hypocrites often interpret it to mean! Jesus' point is for hypocrites to pluck the beam of sin out of their own eye so that they can see clearly to cast the mote out of their neighbor's eye.
Let's look at some other Scriptures...
JOHN 7:24: "Judge not according to appearance, but judge righteous judgment."
LUKE 12:57: "Yea, and why not even of yourselves judge ye not what is right?"
PSALM 37:30: "The mouth of the righteous speaketh wisdom, and his tongue talketh of judgment."
PROVERBS 31:9: "Open thy mouth, judge righteously, and plead the cause of the poor and needy."
LUKE 17:3: "Take heed... If thy brother trespass against thee, rebuke him; and if he repent, forgive him."
LEVITICUS 19:15-17: "Ye shall do no unrighteousness in judgment: thou shalt not respect the person of the poor, nor honour the person of the mighty: but in righteousness shalt thou judge thy neighbor. Thou shalt not go up and down as a talebearer among thy people: neither shalt thou stand against the blood of thy neighbor: I am the Lord. Thou shalt not hate thy brother in thine heart: thou shalt in any wise rebuke thy neighbor, and not suffer sin upon him."
EZEKIEL 22:2 & 23:36: "Now, thou son of man, wilt thou judge, wilt thou judge the bloody city? Yea, thou shalt show her all her abominations... The Lord said moreover unto me, Son of man, wilt thou judge Aholah and Aholibah? Yea, declare unto them their abominations."
ISAIAH 58:1: "Cry aloud, spare not, lift up thy voice like a trumpet, and shew My people their transgression, and the house of Jacob their sins."
MATTHEW 3:2,7: John the Baptist preaching, "Repent ye: for the kingdom of heaven is at hand. But when he saw many of the Pharisees and Sadducees come to his baptism, he said unto them, O generation of vipers, who hath warned you to flee from the wrath to come?"
MATTHEW 23: Jesus publicly rebuked the hypocrites, "Woe unto you... hypocrites!...ye blind guides...fools...full of extortion and excess...whited sepulchres...full of hypocrisy and iniquity...Woe unto you...Ye serpents, ye generation of vipers, how can ye escape the damnation of hell?"
ACTS 7:51: Deacon Stephen said to the mob that ended up stoning him, "Ye stiffnecked and uncircumcised in hearts and ears, ye do always resist the Holy Ghost: as your fathers did, so do ye." (Read the whole chapter - No fear-of-man patty cake here!)
ACTS 13:10: The Apostle Paul says to a man who hindered the Gospel, "O full of all subtilty and all mischief, thou child of the devil, thou enemy of all righteousness, wilt thou not cease to pervert the right ways of the Lord?"
ACTS 8:20-23: Here the Apostle Peter severely rebukes a baby Christian who commits one sin: "Thy money perish with thee... Thy heart is not right in the sight of God.Repent therefore of this thy wickedness, and pray God, if perhaps the thought of thine heart may be forgiven thee.For I perceive that thou art in the gall of bitter-ness, and in the bond of iniquity."
I CORINTHIANS 2:15; 6:2-3: "He that is spiritual judgeth all things... Do ye not know that the saints shall judge the world? and if the world be judged by you, are ye unworthy to judge the smallest matters? Know ye not that we shall judge angels? How much more things that pertain to this life?"
JOHN 3:18-19: "He that believeth on Him (JESUS) is not condemned: but he that believeth not is condemned already,because he hath not believed in the name of the only begotten Son of God. And this is the condemnation, that light is come into the world, and men loved darkness rather than light, because their deeds were evil."
JOHN 12:48: JESUS CHRIST said, "He that rejecteth Me, and receiveth not My words, hath one that judgeth him: the word that I have spoken, the same shall judge him in the last day."
****It is God that sets the standard and passes the judgment. We simply pass on the information.*
No man has any right to define what is right and wrong - ONLY God! Those who reject God's laws and judgments and trust in their own judgments are the ones guilty of judging in the worst sense of the word. For example, the person that says premarital sex is okay is judging just as much as the person who says it is sin. What right do you have to judge another human being? (It works both ways.) God is the ultimate Judge, and it is up to us to submit unto His judgments. The Psalmist said,
"With my lips have I declared all the judgments of THY mouth." (Psalm 119:13) Whose judgments do you declare?
*QUESTION: What are God's judgments?*
Here are some...
*IDOLATERS (those who love self, anyone, or anything more than their God) are headed for the lake of fire
*THOSE WHO TAKE GOD'S NAME IN VAIN and THOSE WHO CURSE THEIR NEIGHBORS will be cursed by God
*THOSE WHO DISHONOR THEIR PARENTS will be damned forever
*THOSE WHO INDULGE IN PREMARITAL SEX or EXTRAMARITAL SEX will suffer the eternal torments of fire and brimstone
*HOMOSEXUALS will bear the fierce vengeance of their HOLY CREATOR on the Day of Woe and Doom
*FILTHY ****-ADDICTS will suffer everlasting punishments
*DRUNKARDS will sup the cup of the wrath of Almighty God
*THOSE WHO MURDER (esp. PRO-CHOICERS who murder innocent babies) will experience the terrible second death
*WITCHES AND SORCERERS will bow to Jesus and confess He is Lord before being bound hand and foot and cast into hell
*LIARS will be condemned by their own words
*THIEVES will pay for their crimes in the courtroom of eternal justice
*THOSE WHO DO NOT SUBMIT TO JESUS will be judged "Guilty" by Him on JUDGMENT DAY, and be cast into eternal hellfire
(See Exodus 20, I Corin. 6:9-11, Galat. 5:19-21, Matt. 5:27-30, Ephes. 5:5-6, Colos. 3:5-6, Revel. 21:8 & 22:14-15...)
****The Bible tells us why so many do not understand preaching on judgment. It is because they are evil fools, destitute of all wisdom and knowledge!*
"EVIL MEN understand not judgment, but they that seek the Lord understand all things." (Proverbs 28:5). "The fear of the Lord is the beginning of knowledge: but FOOLS despise wisdom and instruction." (Prov.1:7; see also Prov.9:7-10)
"Let us hear the conclusion of the whole matter: Fear God and keep His commandments: for this is the whole duty of man. For God shall bring every work into judgment, with every secret thing, whether it be good, or whether it be evil." Written by King Solomon, the wisest man that ever lived, in Ecclesiastes 12:13-14.

*FEAR GOD and REPENT of ALL your sins NOW!*

http://rightremedy.org/tracts/25


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Man and God have different standards. There is no way man can judge in "righteousness" for he does not know the true meaning of the word. God's standards are different and are constant. There is nothing constant in man's thinking. God looks for the good in all of us. It is through Him and His son Jesus Christ that in the end, all will be judged.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

shaggydog said:


> Man and God have different standards. There is no way man can judge in "righteousness" for he does not know the true meaning of the word. God's standards are different and are constant. There is nothing constant in man's thinking. God looks for the good in all of us. It is through Him and His son Jesus Christ that in the end, all will be judged.


God gave man the Word of God as a standard. Check Hebrews 11 for God's examples of righteousness. We are not saved bu our goodness but through the blood of Christ that makes us righteous in God's sight.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

fishingcacher said:


> God gave man the Word of God as a standard. Check Hebrews 11 for God's examples of righteousness. We are not saved bu our goodness but through the blood of Christ that makes us righteous in God's sight.


I agree that Jesus is our model and that God's standards are found in His word, but as imperfect humans there is no possible way for us to live up to His standards. It is through His UNDESERVED KINDNESS that we have a chance at salvation. There is no way that we could ever judge as He does. His ways are perfect.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

shaggydog said:


> I agree that Jesus is our model and that God's standards are found in His word, but as imperfect humans there is no possible way for us to live up to His standards. It is through His UNDESERVED KINDNESS that we have a chance at salvation. There is no way that we could ever judge as He does. His ways are perfect.


We do not have a chance at salvation as He has already chosen His own.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

fishingcacher said:


> We do not have a chance at salvation as He has already chosen His own.


Amen.. need some scripture to support this.. The whole book of Romans explains it quiet well. You were either chosen or you weren't. Look at Paul. Look at the person he was. He never dreamed he would be called by the grace of God to write the Book of Romans under Gods authority.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Seeker said:


> Amen.. need some scripture to support this.. The whole book of Romans explains it quiet well. You were either chosen or you weren't. Look at Paul. Look at the person he was. He never dreamed he would be called by the grace of God to write the Book of Romans under Gods authority.


Romans 9:11â€"13

for though the twins were not yet born and had not done anything good or bad, so that Godâ€™s purpose according to His choice would stand, not because of works but because of Him who calls, it was said to her, â€œThe older will serve the younger." Just as it is written, â€œJacob I loved, but Esau I hated.â€


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

There is a danger is hand picking certain scriptures to sport specific man made doctrines and we must be carful not to do this. We are to take the entire bible from the first letter in Genesis to the last letter in Revelation as the prefect Word of God. Too many man made doctrines have been made pulling specific scriptures out and many people have been led stray. 

There are actually more scriptures about choosing God as there are about him choosing us. Yet I believe both reside together. Why? Because God has both in the bible for a reason, thus is why we must take all the bible together and not hand pick ones for our personal doctrines. 

Let's say we have some vegetable soup. Some want to take out everything but the peas because that is what they choose to focus on. If this happens, the. It isn't vegetable soup anymore but rather it is pea soup. The same is true with man made doctrines. 


In Christ Alone I Place My Trust


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

atcfisherman said:


> There is a danger is hand picking certain scriptures to sport specific man made doctrines and we must be carful not to do this. We are to take the entire bible from the first letter in Genesis to the last letter in Revelation as the prefect Word of God. Too many man made doctrines have been made pulling specific scriptures out and many people have been led stray.
> 
> There are actually more scriptures about choosing God as there are about him choosing us. Yet I believe both reside together. Why? Because God has both in the bible for a reason, thus is why we must take all the bible together and not hand pick ones for our personal doctrines.
> 
> ...


â€¦

as it is written, "THERE IS NONE RIGHTEOUS, NOT EVEN ONE; THERE IS NONE WHO UNDERSTANDS, THERE IS NONE WHO SEEKS FOR GOD; ALL HAVE TURNED ASIDE, TOGETHER THEY HAVE BECOME USELESS; THERE IS NONE WHO DOES GOOD, THERE IS NOT EVEN ONE."â€¦

Rom 3:10-11

For it is by grace you have been saved, through faith--and this is not from yourselves, it is the gift of God--

Eph 2:8


----------



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

Seeker said:


> Amen.. need some scripture to support this.. The whole book of Romans explains it quiet well. *You were either chosen or you weren't.* Look at Paul. Look at the person he was. He never dreamed he would be called by the grace of God to write the Book of Romans under Gods authority.


So, with his statement there are most that are doomed to not enter the pearly gates.... I don't buy that. If Tucuit from Papua New Guinea never heard of the "blessing" then why is he damned from salvation? His salvation is all he knows and there will never be any "witness" to tell him of "the TRUE" religion. Just like everyone else here he dismisses the "others" religion...


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

finkikin said:


> So, with his statement there are most that are doomed to not enter the pearly gates.... I don't buy that. If Tucuit from Papua New Guinea never heard of the "blessing" then why is he damned from salvation? His salvation is all he knows and there will never be any "witness" to tell him of "the TRUE" religion. Just like everyone else here he dismisses the "others" religion...


Matthew 7:13-14
New International Version (NIV)
The Narrow and Wide Gates

13 â€œEnter through the narrow gate. For wide is the gate and broad is the road that leads to destruction, and many enter through it. 14 But small is the gate and narrow the road that leads to life, and only a few find it.

God can send someone to Tucuit of PNG.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

Christ died for ALL who would repent & believe on The Lord Jesus.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Christ died for all, but not all will be saved. Why? Even though it is God who can only save, we still must yield to His calling. God desires none to perish as the scriptures state, but He also will not force that one anyone. 


In Christ Alone I Place My Trust


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

finkikin said:


> So, with his statement there are most that are doomed to not enter the pearly gates.... I don't buy that. If Tucuit from Papua New Guinea never heard of the "blessing" then why is he damned from salvation? His salvation is all he knows and there will never be any "witness" to tell him of "the TRUE" religion. Just like everyone else here he dismisses the "others" religion...


Oh finkikin, but you totally did not mention Romans chapter 1 and 2 and 3. Gods law is laid on everyone's heart. Those who live by the law will be judged by the law. As I have stated many times prior. You have to study the "Whole Book of Romans".. and get it.. to understand where I am coming from. By the way, there are countless other scriptures that tie in this from throughout the bible I did not mention. I can though. I just have time to write a dissertation her on this board.

I'm not picking and choosing any specific scripture. But I will stand by the "Book of Romans" any day.


----------



## tngbmt (May 30, 2004)

atcfisherman said:


> There is a danger is hand picking certain scriptures to sport specific man made doctrines and we must be careful not to do this.
> In Christ Alone I Place My Trust


agree totally.

'judge not, that you be judged' 
a generic rule when using scripture as a book of law for sins against god, you always want to err on the loving mercy side (ie. don't ...no need to explain why here). for sins against your brothers, Jesus has already told us to forgive '70 times 7' or the infinite times. so why a discussion of when or how to judge? never judge another person a sinner, never condemn a soul, forgive those that trespass against us .. if we understood our faith, it'll be quite easy to live within scriptures.

however, we're also called to be responsible for our neighbors.
the first three spiritual works of mercy... are not to be judge/jury but to provide assistance in God's loving & merciful way.

-admonish sinners
-instruct the confused
-counsel the doubtful
-comfort the sorrowful
-bear wrongs patiently
-forgive injuries
-pray for the living & the dead


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*Hmmmm*

From responses here it is quite apparent todays world does not know what being a Follower of Christ entails - certainly we make calls of discernment in our daily lives, for without such we would walk in error -

I must remove the Log in my eye before I point out the splinter in my brothers eye

The Bible can ONLY be correctly read when the Holy Spirit is working in you -and many times you will read passages in your own understanding - yet when read again with the Spirits help , you come to a certain knowledge - our book is a SPIRITUAL conditioner - its not shampoo for the soul -

What would Jesus do following the threads of certainty here? Much like the woman at the well he would tell us all to go and sin no more - whats our litmus test? Its Jesus Christ, the LAW is undone , we have a new covenant, all the old ways are gone - we have Jesus, he was sacrificed for the whole of Gods Creation, we call on him and look to him for what we don't deserve and can't earn - certainly the God of Creation knew us before the womb, knows of our end and beginning, gave us freewill, and we walk thru a crucible of Gods making, refined/defined by our experience as flesh.

Sticking strictly to this one passage , Jesus said "Call on my name and you shall be saved" you are counted and numbered by God, he knows those who would accept his Son , just as he counts the souls who will never call on Jesus name - otherwise long ago God would have said ENOUGH, and declared his kingdom complete - we are Gods Church, purposed to tell those who will be saved, the Good News. At some point the whole world will hear the gospel message - we are still a long way finishing up that work.* Every* knee shall bow and *EVERY* tongue confess that Jesus Christ is Lord !!!

Salvation is Fire Insurance/ then follows Active Faith, and Hopefully Growth in Christ - some will believe, some won't - Jesus was the great Rebel of his day - he rebelled against Jewish judges and leaders, he brought Gods kingdom to earth, and he taught what Gods kingdom was like, he lived simply, was tempted, yet did not sin -

I want to be more like Jesus, and less like what passes for a Follower of Christ today -


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

Yes true blue.. Romans chapter three pretty much covers everything you have just mentioned. Even the part about the old covenant. 

We all have spiritual gifts. Some more than others. I stopped chasing who I wanted to be long ago and have accepted my life as is. I'm thankful for what God has blessed me with. I do not ask God for anything for that would be my will and not Gods. 

We all see things differently. We are all reading this board and interpreting it differently. I can tell by the responses. At this point for myself, I will fall back on the book of Timothy and move foreword. In the end, we will all get the opportunity to explain ourselves. The good thing is, through Christ, we are all forgiven should we choose it. Both you and I, for Gods purpose, in his own way.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

God's kingdom is a heavenly kingdom, Jesus made that clear while he was on earth. After the battle of Armageddon, and all evil ones are done away with, God's will, will be done, on earth as it is in heaven. That day cannot get here too soon. At that point only the righteous will remain and every knee will bend and God will be vindicated and His name will be sanctified. Jehovah will be worshiped in the way He deserves to be worshiped, as the Almighty Sovereign of the universe.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

finkikin said:


> So, with his statement there are most that are doomed to not enter the pearly gates.... *I don't buy that.* If Tucuit from Papua New Guinea never heard of the "blessing" then why is he damned from salvation? His salvation is all he knows and there will never be any "witness" to tell him of "the TRUE" religion. Just like everyone else here he dismisses the "others" religion...


Finkikin

The Bible says that no one seeks God. No one chooses God.
Instead, God has chosen you... Before you ever chose God. God chose you. "If" you are a Christian.

Think of it this way. God is a father. You have been adopted. Children who are without out a father, don't choose their father... The father chooses them to join his family. This is why right now, no child that is fatherless can adopt a father... Only a father can adopt.. So.. it is the father who adopts his children and not the other way around. I have never heard of a child adopting his father.

After the father adopts the child then the child will love the father. "But the father loves first..the father chooses first" and that is the biblical teaching of salvation.

What God is saying to us is this.. You are horrible kids.. and I chose to adopt you. What do you mean I have not loved you? I am your father. What is possibly more loving than adopting you and being your father? I adopted you into "MY" family. You did not choose my family.. I chose you...

Let me make a full circle back to my original statement... "Do you get it?"

So often times we are frustrated because we don't have what we want next and we have forgotten about what has already "been given".

Here is the big idea.. Everybody deserves "hell".. some people get saved.. and that is "Grace". Everyone that doesn't get grace.. gets what they deserve. Esau got what he deserved Jacob got "Grace". The edomites got what they desreved. The Israelite s got "Grace".

Everybody who has gone to hell has gotten what they deserve. Some of us, praise be to God.. are getting "grace". We have been adopted and forgiven and loved by the father..

So again, to use this painful analogy.. If you are sitting on your fathers lap and everything in your life is a provision from him and you slap in in the face and ask him "How do you love me???" He is like "look around".. "everything you have is mine".. "I adopted you".."I love you".. "you are sitting on my lap and you slap your father".. "and I have not slapped you back".... "You are loved.."

Amen? ? ?

Not only do we need to understand the fathers heart.. "we need to grow in having the fathers heart"

This is where the bible says "Because He First Loved Us.. we love him.."

As you read the book you will about "Your not giving enough money, your marrying the wrong women and your not raising your kids well.. and the answer to all of this is. Your breaking the fathers heart. If you know that he loves you and you love him back.. you will not do those things... because ultimately children want to be like their dad. And your dad is not like that.

It's that simple. So simple my 10 year old gets it. I can not think of any simpler way to explain it.

Now, because my heavenly father (Who was / is a Jewish carpenter) chose to adopt me. I consider myself as having a Jewish family decent. By being adopted as a Christian.. My heavenly father is Jew.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

finkikin said:


> So, with his statement there are most that are doomed to not enter the pearly gates.... I don't buy that. If Tucuit from Papua New Guinea never heard of the "blessing" then why is he damned from salvation? His salvation is all he knows and there will never be any "witness" to tell him of "the TRUE" religion. Just like everyone else here he dismisses the "others" religion...


God can read heart conditions, as can Jesus. When the judging begins, none that are deemed righteous will be left behind. The judging will be left to Jesus, his judgement will be perfect, it cannot fail.


----------

